
Your users deserve better than Disqus - Mister_Snuggles
http://perltricks.com/article/104/2014/7/29/Your-users-deserve-better-than-Disqus
======
Apreche
Ok, sure. I don't want to use disqus. Just one question.

What alternative do I have?

I can't afford to spend a lot of money. It's pointless to develop a comment
system myself when it's a problem that has already been solved. Just the spam
solution alone is a monstrous task.

I'll gladly not use Disqus if you offer one reasonable alternative.

~~~
kennu
I guess Facebook comments are a popular alternative. I used to run my own
Django based comment system, which used Mollom for spam control. There's
probably quite a few similar spam APIs available (Mollom is free for low-
traffic use). Personally I recently decided to migrate to Disqus.

------
krapp
The points the author makes about the inherit risks of tying yourself to a
third party service apply beyond Disqus - I think it's reasonable to expect
any such service to become more intrusive in terms of tracking and attempting
to monetize your users as it becomes more popular. Although the jab at PHP is
expected coming from a Perl site, it's also irrelevant.

I'm not aware of an open source solution for commenting which would be as easy
to deploy as Disqus, and of course this is why such services are popular. A
commenting system is in essence a fully realized CRUD application with user
validation and everything, probably sitting inside of another one. I suppose
you could just use Wordpress or something, though.

------
rrss1122
As far as I'm concerned, for comments, you either have a form for screen name
and email, or you use Disqus. Facebook comments is not a good alternative.
Other alternatives do not yet have as wide adoption as I would like.

~~~
richardbrevig
On techcrunch I've seen both disqus and facebook. Lately, I've only seen
facebook. Not sure why that is...and maybe I'm wrong for thinking I've seen
disqus on their system. I really wish they'd drop facebook.

